# Your life in a movie



## Glinda (Apr 9, 2015)

If they made a movie of your life, who would you want to play the part of YOU?

For me it would be Glenn Close.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 9, 2015)

Sir Laurence Olivier except he died some years back.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 9, 2015)

Well, I'd have to say Cate Blanchett, she's my favorite actress.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Apr 9, 2015)

Either Danny DeVito or Pee Wee Herman!!!  My 68+ years and our almost 50 years of marriage have certainly seen the occasional speed bump.  Financially, we've weathered some wicked storms.  But, we have been blessed with such great kids and grandkids and friends and neighbors.  So, I'd prefer the movie be more of a comedy than drama.  Highlight the fun times we had... and still in our future.  The things that have been "dramatic" in our lives have been so minor compared to so many other families.


----------



## jujube (Apr 9, 2015)

Betty White.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 9, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Sir Laurence Olivier except he died some years back.



Since I am OP, I'll further clarify that you can choose any actor/actress you like - they need not be currently living.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 9, 2015)

Robin Williams for the young, manic Phil; George Carlin for the middle-aged, wise-assed Phil, and Ben Kingsley (as Gandhi) for the present-day Phil.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 9, 2015)

Brigitte Bardot--with long curly red hair, aN d a québécois  accent.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 10, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Brigitte Bardot--with long curly red hair, aN d a québécois  accent.


Do you have a Quebecois accent?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ahhhhhh, BB, I definitely would have drank with her when she was making And God Created Woman!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 10, 2015)

Josiah, I do not have a Québécoise accent. (I misspelled it in earlier post, forgot to use feminine form). But I have several friends who do, and I am a good mimic


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 15, 2015)

J-J-Jimmy Stewart in "It's A Wonderful Life".


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2015)

I've been rewatching Downton Abbey, and I think I'd like Shirley Maclaine to play me.


----------

